# Juicy Valentine!



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

We are back! I've been so busy with school and work that I haven't had time to spend on the forum. I finally had some spare time this week so I figured I'd do a valentine post!

Here are pictures of Mimi enjoying her valentine themed items. She is waiting patiently for her valentine!

Juicy Couture's Valentine Tracksuit.









Enjoying the flowers!









Waiting patiently...


















Will you be my valentine?









Oscar Newman's flower garden blanket.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Now that is a star in the making..lol wonderful poses and such a lovely outfit. We love the blanket/quilt.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Adorable! I love the tracksuit  x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful!
Who could resist her?
Love that blanket, looks so soft and comfy too. xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww what a pretty girl x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Beautiful .love the tracksuit x


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

love the necklace, although if macy had one, I might end up stealing it for myself, lol!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Mimi looks fantastic in her Juicy wear! So glad you posted! 
You have been missed  http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=48341


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

JayR! You must put down that homework and make time for us!! We miss you when you are gone!  GREAT pics of Mimi enjoying her lovely gifts. She is a little doll and so beautiful. Her necklace is gorgeous and I love that blanket and tracksuit!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow Mimi is ready alright. Look at her--are her nails done in red for Valentine's day too. You go all out--she looks so cute.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mimi ur alive!!! and so are u jay! LOL lovely nwcklace, is it new?  love the pink tracksuit! hehehe hope everything is well with u in school and such. where is ecko!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

So very cute...she looks like a little Diva in her Juicy.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Mimi looks fantastic in her Juicy wear! So glad you posted!
> You have been missed  http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=48341


Aww thank you for the post! Good thing you posted the link on here cuz I probably wouldn't have found it till later since i have a lot of catching up to do in the picture section!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> mimi ur alive!!! and so are u jay! LOL lovely nwcklace, is it new?  love the pink tracksuit! hehehe hope everything is well with u in school and such. where is ecko!!!


Yes we are still alive, just busy. The necklace is not new, i just thought it matched the valentine's day theme. School and work is good, did i mention it was busy =p. Ecko was sleeping when we were taking pictures. I didn't want to wake him. It was around 11:30pm and that is like his bedtime lol.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

rachellauren said:


> love the necklace, although if macy had one, I might end up stealing it for myself, lol!


LOL, this made me laugh. It would be funny to see somebody playing tug of war with a dog over a necklace =p.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I love it!! what is the website do you use?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

There you are JayR! I had wondered where you guys went. We missed you! So glad to see you back. Mimi looks like a doll in her pretties.  Stick around, K.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> I love it!! what is the website do you use?


I got these from oscarnewman.com and juicycouture.com. =)


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Im lovin mimis style!!11I so need to get one of those juicy bags for glitter!I love that play matt too!!ahh lush!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

omg those photos are just to cute  what a lil sweetie love all her new stuff really fab


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So cute I love seeing her in her clothes and all she is so cute and has such good poses.I really wish my boy had alot of clothing but it is easier to find cute girl clothes then boy clothes.BTW I want to see more pics lol I love her.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> There you are JayR! I had wondered where you guys went. We missed you! So glad to see you back. Mimi looks like a doll in her pretties.  Stick around, K.


Thank you! I see jade is also growing into a fine lady chihuahua. We are trying to make time for the forum in our busy schedule ^^.



FBRaRrN said:


> So cute I love seeing her in her clothes and all she is so cute and has such good poses.I really wish my boy had alot of clothing but it is easier to find cute girl clothes then boy clothes.BTW I want to see more pics lol I love her.


Yeah there are not many boy stuff. The designers really need to kick it up on boy designs ^^. Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I love all of them love you mimi


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

sakyurek said:


> I love all of them love you mimi


thx sakyurek, u never miss to comment on my posts ^^. Mimi feels the love.


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

just beautiful Jack has a juicy track suit in burgandy and gray, phoebe and jill have pink juicy hoodies>

love it


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Seriously, when I die, I want to come back as one of YOUR dogs lol.

She is a cutie..and so spoiled!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well hi JayR, you've been missed over here. Glad you had some time to shaRe pics of your little princess and her prettiest!!!! Super cute!!!

Lori


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Beautiful valentine gifts that Mimi has! You're not spoiling her are you?!!!! Love the blanket too! Mimi is so cute!!!:love1:


----------

